# Firefox-bin and netscape-flash на 64-bit отсутствует кирилли

## Rainbow goblin

Вместо этого - кубики. Я думаю на шрифты, потому что я как-то переставлял шрифты и вдруг все заработало. Теперь запустил сервер XFS и все сбилось, не могу найти способ воткнуть туда нужный шрифт.

Да, система у меня 64-битная, на АМД64.

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, люди добрые, как с этим бороться?

 :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Rainbow goblin on Sat Jan 15, 2005 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Вместо этого - кубики. Я думаю на шрифты, потому что я как-то переставлял шрифты и вдруг все заработало. Теперь запустил сервер XFS и все сбилось, не могу найти способ воткнуть туда нужный шрифт.

Да, система у меня 64-битная, на АМД64.

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, люди добрые, как с этим бороться?

Crying or Very sad

----------

## icedank

У нас тут koi8 как-бы вроде.

----------

## viy

Не понял, в чем проблема.

Ни название, ни первый пост нечетабельны.

----------

## hermes_jr

Первый пост и сабж почему-то в UTF.

[edit]: Да, и по теме.

1. Попробуй пересобрать fontconfig, хотя врядли это поможет в данном случае.

2. Какой у тебя Х серв? Может просто в конфиге с путями напутал, например либы xorg щас плавно перетекли в /usr/lib из /usr/lib/X11R6, пути к шрифтам соотвецна менялись, но уже давно...

3. Может просто с кодировками что-то не так, у тебя utf дефолтная или как?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *viy wrote:*   

> Не понял, в чем проблема.
> 
> Ни название, ни первый пост нечетабельны.

 

Да, это я потом понял, я в юникоде запостил по недосмотру, потом дальше в KOI8-R перепечатал, поэтому см. второй пост.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Первый пост и сабж почему-то в UTF.
> 
> [edit]: Да, и по теме.
> 
> 1. Попробуй пересобрать fontconfig, хотя врядли это поможет в данном случае.
> ...

 

   X-server у меня xorg (под 64-битный gentoo только он идет сейчас).

С путями ситуация такая - сначала кириллица в окне флэша в firefox-bin (игра ТаймЗеро, если кто знает www.timezero.ru) не отображалась и не вводилась, потом я наставил кучу дополнительных фонтов, опять не работало, потом делал mkfontdesc, mkfontdir, mkfontscale на каждую директорию шрифта и попрописывал пути и вдруг заработало. 

   Потом обновился xoprg и заработал XLS сервер (раньше его не видно было через rc-update -s), с этого момента кириллица (еще раз - в окне флэшпроигрывателя в файрфокс-модзилла только) пропала и теперь никак не могу вернуться к предыдущему состоянию.

   Интересно, что если запускаю файрфокс из-под linux32 chroot /mnt/32bit и т.д. (32 битный линукс внутри линукса, для запуска программ, которые по-другому никак не запускаются) вижу кириллицу, так,как оно и было раньше.

   И ГДЕ ГРАБЛИ???

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Теперь и английский не показывается и не вводится.Кто-нибудь знает что-нибудь о шрифтах флэш проигрывателя? А то все вслепую.   :Sad: 

----------

## hermes_jr

Совет на случай, если никто вдруг не знает.

Flash-плеер под линух - полный отстой на данный момент, абсолютно недоработанный продукт. Имхо лучше юзать wine чтобы сэмулить виндовый родной flash-плеер, с вайном и в плане шрифтов гемора меньше, если вообще такая проблема возникнет.

Да, насчёт эмуляции самого плеера не уверен, но экзешники flash-projector'ы работают под вайном сто процентов. А если я что-то в чём-то понимаю, то это и есть базовый код плеера + сам ролик, а следовательно скорее всего будет работать и с самим плеером.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Совет на случай, если никто вдруг не знает.
> 
> Flash-плеер под линух - полный отстой на данный момент, абсолютно недоработанный продукт. Имхо лучше юзать wine чтобы сэмулить виндовый родной flash-плеер, с вайном и в плане шрифтов гемора меньше, если вообще такая проблема возникнет.
> 
> Да, насчёт эмуляции самого плеера не уверен, но экзешники flash-projector'ы работают под вайном сто процентов. А если я что-то в чём-то понимаю, то это и есть базовый код плеера + сам ролик, а следовательно скорее всего будет работать и с самим плеером.

 

Спасибо, я уже понял. Под 32-бита проблем было меньше,кстати. Я решился перекомпилить весь Gentoo у себя с начала как i686

----------

